
France’s Sector-Leading Technology Companies - showwebgl
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2014/10/17/tweetstorm-frances-international-sector-leading-technology-companies/
======
matthiasb
I am surprised to see my employer mentioned in this list of startups. We are a
30y+ 3B USD company. Gemalto was created in 2006 by the merger of Gemplus and
Axalto, it does not make us a startup!

